
Sociability, Golf Courses, and the Performance of Institutional Investors (2015) - Tomte
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2638577
======
wutf
"SSRN's Data Integrity System has observed an unusual download pattern either
from this computer's IP address or for this paper.

As part of SSRN's commitment to quality data, SSRN's Manager of Data Integrity
investigates unusual download patterns to minimize system problems and
identify attempts to corrupt or manipulate download statistics. "

------
esdfsdfdf
dat bias doee

